# The movie Groundhog Day



## PhotonGuy (May 28, 2015)

Groundhog Day starring Bill Murray (AKA Peter Venkman) was a really great comedy movie. In the movie, the day keeps repeating itself over and over and over again. Bill Murray was in some ways able to take tremendous advantage of this, becoming a really good piano player, ice sculptor, ect. Anyway, I wonder how that would work with martial arts training, if you can become a world class martial artist in just one day if the day keeps repeating itself and you just keep training on that day each time.

Anyway, the way the movie ends is that the day finally goes on when Bill Murray does the right thing.


----------



## drop bear (May 28, 2015)

Have you seen edge of tomorrow?


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 28, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Have you seen edge of tomorrow?



No I haven't. How is it?


----------



## drop bear (May 28, 2015)

Good. Same thing but with science fiction.


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Good. Same thing but with science fiction.


Better than "Groundhog Day," and Tom Cruise's smile at the end is priceless.....


----------



## Buka (May 28, 2015)

I love Groundhog Day. So well written. It's a doozy.


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2015)

Buka said:


> I love Groundhog Day. So well written. It's a doozy.



Yeah, I love Groundhog Day myself, but I enjoyed the other more....


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 28, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow, I should check it out.


----------

